# Help touchpad wont charge at all after cm9 A2



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

I need a little help; just want to make it clear ahead of time that there is nothing wrong with the charger and the usb cable
as it charges fine another touchpad. And prior to installing cm9 A2 it was charging fine.

So anyhow did a clean install to webos no left over removed previous cm7 partitions and android folder etc. the touchpad went completely back to stock used it fine for 3 days charges as normal then proceeded to install cm9 A2 love it but realized after leaving
it plugged in overnight the battery drained itself. Now I am unable to boot into webos to fix it, continuously it will display the charging logo then eventually it will boot by itself into cm9 display 0% says charging but nothing is happening if I try to reboot it hoping to get into recovery it shows the charging logo. If I just take the usb cable and plug it into the pc I get another error that it's best to charge it with

_"Reliably charge usb use the cable and adapter that came with your device."_

Any patches I can apply to cm9 to charge so I can at least be able to use the touchpad again


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

hey there, sounds like a faulty USB cable...had one go bad on me, replaced it and all is well. FWIW, invest into a Touchstone charger, no cable required.
Maybe you can perform the WebOs recovery again and see where that'll go. HTH.


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

racenrich said:


> hey there, sounds like a faulty USB cable...had one go bad on me, replaced it and all is well. FWIW, invest into a Touchstone charger, no cable required.
> Maybe you can perform the WebOs recovery again and see where that'll go. HTH.


I had mentioned that there is nothing wrong with the cable on the first line it works fine on other touchpad
this happened after installing a2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tecnica said:


> *it will boot by itself into cm9 display 0%* says charging but nothing is happening if I try to reboot it hoping to get into recovery it shows the charging logo. If I just take the usb cable and plug it into the pc I get another error that it's best to charge it with


I've noted you say that after being plugged in for a while, your TP boots up into CM. At least somekind of power is getting through. If you can get it to do this again, start the terminal emulator and type in the following at the $ prompt:

su and tap enter, the $ prompt changes to an #, now type:

cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit and tap enter. What do you see, 2000ma or zero? If you see 2000ma, that indicates the TP is charging. If you see zero, go on to the next step. BTW, when your TP boots into WebOS while the usb cable is plugged in, you may see a prompt to go to usb mode or charge the TP, select charge. Do not select usb mode.

Since your TP is working at least while it is plugged into the wall charger, try to reboot and at the moboot screen, tap the volume rocker to stop the 5 second countdown. Use the volume to select WebOS and the home key to select it. Your TP should boot into WebOS. Let it charger until it is at 50%. Unplug the usb cable and reboot back to CM. Now plug the usb cable back in and test to see if it is showing a charge with the terminal emulator and the command you tried before. If you are charging, let it finish charging to 100%. If not, unplug the usb cable, boot to WebOS and finish charging to 100%. After it is charged up, you need to do a clean install. By that I mean run uninstaller, only put Moboot and CWM in the cminstall folder. Create another folder and put the rom.zip and Gapps.zip in that folder. Use ACMEInstaller or ACMEInstaller2 to install Moboot and CWM. Use CWM to install the rom. Stop! Boot to CM and see how it is working. Try plugging in the cable and verify it is charging. Now go back to CWM and install the Gapps.zip. Hopefully the issue will be gone. Keep an eye on your TP when you first plug it in to charge. Check it 30 minutes after plugging it in to see if the % of charge has increased or check it with the Term emulator.


----------



## betam4x (Oct 14, 2011)

People often try and blame it on your cable/charger. The fact is, the charger will work with almost any micro usb cable. (I've tried many)

There is a bug in CM9 that seems to cause issues with the Touchpad charging. The best way to resolve it is to use the touchstone charger. If you don't have the touchstone charger, unplug the touchpad, hold power/center button for 30 seconds, then press and hold the power button for a couple seconds until the device turns on. You should see the battery graphic saying the touchpad needs to be charged. Leave the device like this overnight. The next morning, plug in the charger and wait a couple minutes. The SECOND the touchpad shows the moboot boot menu, select WebOS (not CM9) and let it boot. The battery will charge normally in WebOS.

Once the battery is charged you can use CM9, but never leave the device running CM9 for long periods of time. CM9 stops charging at some point (even though it's plugged in) and the battery dies, hence causing this issue. WebOS does not have this issue, that's why charging works fine on WebOS.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tecnica said:


> I need a little help; just want to make it clear ahead of time that there is nothing wrong with the charger and the usb cable
> as it charges fine another touchpad. And prior to installing cm9 A2 it was charging fine.
> 
> So anyhow did a clean install to webos no left over removed previous cm7 partitions and android folder etc. the touchpad went completely back to stock used it fine for 3 days charges as normal then proceeded to install cm9 A2 love it but realized after leaving
> ...


This is an update of the charging issue. After being plugged in for a couple of hours, I found that my TouchPad had not charged to 100%. All the visual indicators showed that it was charging, so I went to the terminal emulator and entered the line I suggested in my last post above and sure enough, the result came back zero. I remembered in another thread someone said that after unplugging and plugging the usb cable, their TP started charging again. I tried it and ran the test in TM again and the result was 2000ma. So for what it is worth, that seems to get the charging going again. Still does not resolve the fact that little lightning bolt was showing in the battery icon on the notifications bar, but my TP was not charging.


----------



## PhEdLer (Jul 29, 2011)

hi,

Just wanted to add my two cents (more like personal observation). I had the exact same issue where if TP was fully discharged, I could not get it to recharge... This happens when I used my htc supplied usb cable that came with my htc thunderbolt (irrelevant but wanted to show my love for the thunderbolt). The work around to that was to boot into webos and charge from there. However, when I use the hp supplied usb cable that came with TP, I have no problem charging from within CM9 or WebOS


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

In my experience this happens when you boot up with the charger plugged in. Jscullins is aware of issue and working on it. The workaround is to unplug and plug back in after android boots completely - then it will start charging. It can take up to 30 seconds after unplugging and plugging back in before its reflected, but you can see the switch from discharging to charging with Battery Monitor Pro. You may have to boot to webos first to let it charge the battery enough to allow you to unplug while in android if the battery is completely drained.


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

So has there been a fix to this bug yet?
I managed to recover the touchpad by plugging it in
waiting 5 minutes till I got the moboot screen
and selected webos now it's charging as normal.

I have no idea where all of these suggestions I keep reading
regarding this bug, that folks are blaming the usb cable and or charger.

I appreciate the help and suggestions but clearly I am not alone with this issue
and it's definately not the cable as I had indicated.

The suggestion to the problem I am getting is to charge it in webos and then use
cm9 a2 but not let it drain below 6% when it gets to around this point boot back into
webos to charge the battery. Um I'll pass what's the sense of booting back and forth to
do something as simple as charging I will wait till this bug is fixed to fully enjoy cm9
or might just go back to cm7 where the problem did not exist.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tecnica said:


> So has there been a fix to this bug yet?
> I managed to recover the touchpad by plugging it in
> waiting 5 minutes till I got the moboot screen
> and selected webos now it's charging as normal.
> ...


Tecnica, this charging thing is not as wide spread as you seem to think. The CM team has bigger fish to fry than fixing a charging issue that appears to be affecting only a small number of people. Have you tried any of my suggestions in my two previous posts? Why don't you try working with the people that are trying to help you instead of demanding an immediate fix that I don't think is going to happen any time soon?

Maybe you should go back to CM7. In a few months to a year, CM9 should be sufficiently developed to your liking. There is nothing wrong with continuing to use a rom that you like and trust.


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

Nevertells

Why don't you try to comprehend what I am saying instead of trying to come out and twist it around as if what I am speaking of holds no merit for discussion?

I am not demanding anything heck, the dev.'s of cm don't owe me or other's anything, they do this at their own free will. 
All I was saying is that this is bug, whether it affects a small amount of users or not it's still an issue that has nothing to do in most cases with cables/chargers some folks are being misguided going out purchasing cables when chances are there's nothing wrong with the one they had.

And what are you personally supposed to tell folks that ended up with the problem I just had? Oh suck it up your touchpad will come to live; eventually if you keep playing with it or hoping for someone to give you a clear answer on how recover from it but don't worry according to you that is being a whiner and it only affects a small number of folks. Not sure where in there you see that as a demand to my liking or anyone else's.

I love this last line from you.

"_Maybe you should go back to CM7. In a few months to a year, CM9 should be sufficiently developed to your liking. There is nothing wrong with continuing to use a rom that you like and trust."_

So this is your solution, and you see nothing wrong with having to switch back to webos to do something as simple as charging a device so it can be enjoyed and used, and then go back to cm9 all for the sake of enjoyment and liking? If that's your philosophy can I sell you a car that was salvaged? It runs great you can enjoy it but don't dare complaint about it I mean that is the best part of enjoying it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tecnica said:


> Nevertells
> 
> Why don't you try to comprehend what I am saying instead of trying to come out and twist it around as if what I am speaking of holds no merit for discussion?
> 
> ...


What I see is you want to start an argument for argument's sake. You haven't acknowledged trying any of the suggestions that folks have offered to you. So why not go back to CM7? You said that you had no problems with it and you are not happy with CM9. My honest opinion of CM9, it is not nearly as functionable or configurable as CM7. I'll probably get flamed for saying that, but is true. It's going to take months if not a year or more to have all the features and functionality of CM7. If I was having the persistant issue that you are having, I would go back to the last rom that worked for me the way I like it. And since you like to sling a little mud, you really do come off as a whiner. There's always at least one in the group.


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have this same problem now after upgrading to CM9, I cant even use the touchstone to charge in CM9,
it discharged sitting in the touchstone overnight.

Unless I can find a fix, I am going back to CM7.

I needed the tablet today, but it has no charge, so now I have to sit for hours in a doctors office
with nothing to do.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me recently. I charged the touchpad all weekend after having neglected it in my laptop bag for a few days last week. I went to turn it on on Tuesday but it said it had no charge. I charged it Tuesday night and noticed that even after a few hours of charging the battery didn't show any charge. Rebooting it just leads back to the battery symbol. After 30-40 minutes it boots to moboot and defaults to CM9 and the cycle repeats.

Something I did notice, though, is that I can reboot into recovery. It won't boot directly into recovery, I have to wait the 30-40 minutes but it'll boot into it after some time. This was a great discovery because I didn't have to babysit it while I waited for it to boot. I came back, selected reboot and it went to moboot. From moboot I was able to boot into WebOS. In WebOS it looks like it was charging fine.

The odd part about all this is that I didn't have any charging problems when I first installed CM9. It ran fine. At least I know how to easily get it back into WebOS to charge if this happens again.


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I have this same problem now after upgrading to CM9, I cant even use the touchstone to charge in CM9,
> it discharged sitting in the touchstone overnight.
> 
> Unless I can find a fix, I am going back to CM7.
> ...


I was able to charge it in my car under webos using USB, got it up to 60% charge, then switched to
CM9, watched two 30 min videos, then put the tablet in sleep, left the tablet for 3 hours
and battery was dead when I got back to it.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I know this will sound stupid, but I saw someone say in another thread that they had charging problem until they set up their storage to MTP. Maybe, just maybe....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I was able to charge it in my car under webos using USB, got it up to 60% charge, then switched to
> CM9, watched two 30 min videos, then put the tablet in sleep, left the tablet for 3 hours
> and battery was dead when I got back to it.


Have any of you tried any of the suggestions posted earlier in this thread? And someone just suggested that making sure MTP is selected may help.

Crashspeeder, you may want to edit the moboot.default file in the boot folder and change it to WebOS so when your TP reboots, it will default to WebOS. That way you won't have to babysit it when trying to get it to charge. Just make sure that what you type in the moboot.default file is exactly the same as the name of the WebOS.ulmage.


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I was able to charge it in my car under webos using USB, got it up to 60% charge, then switched to
> CM9, watched two 30 min videos, then put the tablet in sleep, left the tablet for 3 hours
> and battery was dead when I got back to it.


The touchpad was showing the white battery icon and the wall plug icon, so I put it on the touchstone
and it rebooted into CM9 and charged the battery, strange, maybe its some rouge software.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> I know this will sound stupid, but I saw someone say in another thread that they had charging problem until they set up their storage to MTP. Maybe, just maybe...


I can confirm I still have the issue with MTP enabled.


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I'd like to add my $0.02 to this. I have had the same issue. Sporadic though. I have a touchstone, so usually I just put the TP on it at night time, no big loss. Sometimes when I plug it in with the usb cable, it charges, sometimes it doesn't. I usually just what my status on my battery monitor widget. I came accross the issue the minute I upgraded to cm9. Got bit by the stone cold dead bug a few times, so I make sure I watch it closely now.

Ok, enough rambling, on with the interesting part. Came home yesterday and heard the TP making that odd beep beep noise. Walked into my room and found it sitting on the touchstone, but complaining it was about to go dead. I picked it up and it was rather warm on the backside. I pulled up the battery monitor widget chart and it showed it never took a charge the last 18 hrs! I plugged it in, nothing. Unplugged and replugged a few times, nothing. Tried the touchstone, nothing. I rebooted it, and then it took a charge as if nothing ever happened. Now this morning I was going to top the battery off becuase I'll be out and about today, and the darn thing would not take a charge from the usb cable. I bet I tried unplugging and plugging in 15 times, rebooted, wiped cache, finally 16th time it took. And the cable and charger are actually brand new (my wife never opened her TP from the firesale when I got mine too, until now).

So, if this is a bug, fine, I can live with it. But doesn't it seem odd that it's getting worse and that the touchstone didn't work?


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

tecnica said:


> I will wait till this bug is fixed to fully enjoy cm9
> or might just go back to cm7 where the problem did not exist.


Please stop frustrating yourself and try the solution suggested in this very thread. Or search the forum for another thread relating to charging issues of alpha 2 (mine), and see that this is the exact same solution as posted there. After testing it and verifying it works, I reported back as much. Stop taking offense to somebody who is just telling you to look at the suggestions made in the post. There were 2 suggestions aside from "check your cable/charger", neither of which you have replied to as to whether or not they work.

So again, please try booting into Android with the charge cable disconnected, wait a minute or two after Android has completely booted up, and plug in the charge cable. This should cause the system to charge normally. You can use the tablet still. You don't have to go back to WebOS just to charge. This is a perfectly acceptable solution until a permanent fix is found, which, again, is being worked on.

Also, to anybody that has this issue: the tablet charges normal while powered off and while in recovery or moboot. You can choose to leave the tablet in any of those states if you don't want to boot into WebOS (for instance, if you deleted all WebOS files on the "sd" partition).


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

I had installed CM9 over CM7, and other than the battery issue and a few apps needing to be reinstalled
CM9 seemed to work good, I am thinking that my battery issue may have been because I installed CM9
over CM7 and ether old settings or apps were messing things up, so I booted into Clockworkmod

and then:

Wipe Dalvik Cache
Wipe cache partition
Wipe data/factory reset

I also deleted any directories in sdcard left by apps

I had a lot of junk installed, likely needed a good cleaning anyway LOL

I will report back if the battery acts up again.

I kinda hate reinstalling apps, losing game saves, but I need the touchpad to work.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I am thinking that my battery issue may have been because I installed CM9 over CM7


I thought the same thing when I first had the issue following upgrade. I did an acmeuninstall and fresh install, but I still have charge issues. If you need it to work, why not stick CM7.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I had installed CM9 over CM7, and other than the battery issue and a few apps needing to be reinstalled
> CM9 seemed to work good, I am thinking that my battery issue may have been because I installed CM9
> over CM7 and ether old settings or apps were messing things up, so I booted into Clockworkmod
> 
> ...


For what it is worth, someone said that turning on MTP solved the problem. It's worth a try.

I personally do not recommend installing CM9 over CM7. Some folks get away with it without issues, some don't.

If that does not fix the charging problem, do a nandroid backup and then run ACMEUninstaller. Reinstall Moboot and CWM via ACMEInstaller2. Install CM9 via CWM. Boot to CM9 and make sure the install went ok. Make sure MTP mode is turned on. Install Gapps via CWM. Boot CM9 and set up your Gapps account. At this point, the market should start restoring any apps you had downloaded. Now test charging for a while(several days/hours) and if it is gone, you are done. Be sure to nandroid backup your new install.


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

will1384 said:


> I had installed CM9 over CM7, and other than the battery issue and a few apps needing to be reinstalled
> CM9 seemed to work good, I am thinking that my battery issue may have been because I installed CM9
> over CM7 and ether old settings or apps were messing things up, so I booted into Clockworkmod
> 
> ...


I have only installed only a limited number of apps and games, mostly paid, and the touchpad
battery seems fine, I can leave the touchpad sitting somewhere all day and the battery
stays full, and thats with wifi on.

I never had that kind of battery life in CM7, if I left a fully charged touchpad with CM7
installed sitting all day, by the end of the day the battery was dead or near dead, even
with wifi and bluetooth off, I now wonder if it was CM7 or something I installed.


----------



## liberatric (Mar 14, 2012)

I definitely suggest turning dev mode off and switching to MTP mode. That did the trick for me, and now the device charges just as well in CM9 as it does in webOS.


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

*Update* I did try the suggestions of turning off dev mode and setting it to MTP

*Go to Settings | Go to Storage | Touch on menu on upper right corner
Make sure Media Device MTP is checked.*

I rebooted the device and no change in terms of charging it detected the charger but
it remained draining the battery.

I thought why not try to re-install CM9A2 over itself, So I downloaded the latest build
instead of the original A2.

Installed it checked the settings it carried over the MTP mode enabled and dev mode off
the problem seems to have been fixed I have verified that the device is indeed charging
by conducting the following test originally the battery percentage was at 18% I left the device plugged in
checked back in 15 minutes the battery percentage is now at 27% and charging.

I boot back to webos to verify and same result 27% is listed.

So thanks everyone for your suggestions. And give it a try at your discretion
personally I think it might of been a combination of reflash with the MTP mode on
that did the trick.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

The latest nightlies have the charging fix.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> The latest nightlies have the charging fix.


What charging fix James? Up until your post, have not seen anything written about a charging fix. If you are in the know, how about filling us in on what's in the latest official night lies. It would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

He is most certainly in the know.  gonna test charging fix. Thx jcsullins

Update: using update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip I still get same symptoms I gave you in irc. If the fix is in its not working for me.


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

So when you said leave it overnight... do you mean leave it unplugged after the bateery screen shows up?
I thought I was charging last night, but it drained my TP, now it is at the bateery screen. Any help would be good thanks


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

One thing I found is that my overclocking was a bit too aggressive. This was causing TP to reboot while charging. (Interestingly, most reboots did occur while idle & charging). Now that I have lowered my upper clock limit to 1.6, I don't get reboots - thus this issue affects me much less.


----------



## isaacbro (Nov 14, 2011)

So, how are people using the computer based tools when the touchpad is dead? I've been trying every option from multiple threads, I have two touchpads and one charges with both chargers and the other died and doesn't any longer. Next step is to call HP to send in for warranty service before July!


----------



## clhdpgh (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank GodI bought a touchstone!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mp3markel (Aug 24, 2011)

So does anyone know the current status of this battery issue? I did my first modification to my Touchpad yesterday and used the update-cm-9-20120509-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed. So just in case someone thought it was because they installed CM9 over 7, it isn't. I have yet to try the MTP fix but will tomorrow, I don't regret installing CM9 because without it I was not happy with the apps WebOS provided. 
Thanks to the developers working on this, you guys made the Touchpad A LOT more functional! Sorry my 10 dollar donation wasn't much but hope it helps!


----------



## murts (May 15, 2012)

My Touchpad, running CM9, has discharged totally and I can`t bring it back to life, I use a touchstone overnight and think as the touchpad is in a case sometimes it`s not seated properly for charging. 
I`ve tried every possible forum solution short of opening the case, even left it charging for 5 days straight, nothing has worked.
Anyway I've contacted HP support and tomorrow they are sending an empty box for me to send it in for repair, my question is has anyone done this before with Android installed ?
I've read loads of anecdotal evidence about voided warranties etc but not come across a single post proving this either way.

Does anyone have any experience either way ?


----------



## murts (May 15, 2012)

well I will be able to provide evidence myself once I hear from HP, the touchpad was picked up on Wednesday obviously still dead with CM9 on it.
I'm assuming they will open the case and recharge it, or replace the battery, either way when they test it the fun and games should start.
I'm guessing I get it back with not a word said or with an invoice saying I've invalidated my warranty, hopefully the former.


----------

